# Festplatte spiegeln unter Win2000 - WIE?



## baxxter333 (21. Juli 2001)

Hi!
Ich möchte meine Platte im Betrieb unter Windows 2000 parallel auf einer weiteren spiegeln. Braucht man dazu Win2000 Server?
Oder geht das auch mit Win2000 Professional?
Gibt´s dafür ne Anleitung im Web? Oder kann mir jemand genau sagen was ich machen muss?
Wäre dafür sehr dankbar!


----------



## Flame (23. Juli 2001)

*genau*

da brauchste einen raid controller.
entweder haste einen auf deinem board oder musst einen kaufen.
win2k professionel unterstützt das meines wissens auch.
auszug aus uebertakten.de
...
RAID 1 ( Plattenspiegelung ) 

Bei RAID 1 ( Plattenspiegelung ) werden sämtliche Daten parallel auf zwei identische Partitionen geschrieben, so daß bei einem Ausfall einer Platte die andere die Daten weiterhin zur verfügung stellen kann. ...

also brauchste raid1 controller

hier mal paar links:
http://www.mainstor.de/Home/Produktportfolio/Raid-Systeme/body_raid-systeme.html
http://www.hardwareecke.de/specials/raid/raid_s.html
http://www.eventus-gmbh.de/bilder/RAID/raid.html

theoretisch sollte es aber mit win2k prof. funzen.
konnte es leider noch nicht ausprobieren, da ich 2 unterschiedliche platten drin habe.

cya


----------



## Freaky (24. Juli 2001)

*hö ?!?!*

hi


hab ich das richtig verstanden !!!

du willst dein windows 2000 system auf eine andere platte clonen (spiegeln)

ja das geht ganz einfach mit norton ghost(auf der hp von norton die trail saugen). mit dem progy kannst du 1:1 kopien von deiner festplatte machen oder image dateien für ein backup auf cd.

du kannst die gespiegelte platte aber NUR in deinem rechner laufen lassen,(es sei den der 2. rechner hat die gleichen hardware voraussetzungen wie der 1.)
weil windows es nicht mag wenn plötzlich andere hardware teile hinzukommen (mainboard..usw.) ist wie winNT

hofffe konnte helfen

ansosten so wie das schon flame beschreiben hat...


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

**g**

unter "plattenspiegelung" verstehe ich imma noch,
daß das OS auf 2 platten paralell schreibt und von beiden lesen kann.

dies bringt performance und sicherheitsverbesserungen mit sich.
denn wenn ein platte ausfällt, kann weiter von der anderen gelesen und drauf geschrieben werden.

so wie es viele provider in ihren servern machen. nur nutzen die sicherlich kein raid 1.

das was du meinst Freaky, ist in meinen augen a "backup" oder "plattenimage".

in diesem sinne 

:FLAmE:


----------



## Freaky (25. Juli 2001)

jo


dann würd ich den von dawicontroll UDMA 100  kostet so rund 250.-
natürlich ist der von promise bissle billiger
+

die gleichen festplatte wenn die noch nicht vorhanden ist ca. 250.- wenn wir von einer kleinen hd ausgehn
und nic´ht vergessen alles wieder neú zu installiern *lol*


also bis dann 
:% :% :% :%


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

**grml**

was hattn udma mit raid zu tun? *grml*
entweder udma 100 oder raid.
auf meinem controller kann ich nur entweder oder wählen. 

@Freaky kannst dein user pic a bissl ändern? ich erschreck imma und denk du hast nix an. nix gegen dich, aber man könnte ja bissl die pixel tanzen lassen. :| :| :|


----------



## Freaky (25. Juli 2001)

nö, ich ändere das userpic net :% :%   


hm dachte raid würde mit udma 100 laufen..gemeinsam.
naja egal man lernt ja nie aus ;-) ;-) 






*ps* natürlich hab ich nix an sieht man doch deswegen hab ich mich vor meinen spiegel gestellt und das pic gemacht *harhar*
nö was man so bilder findet bei praline.de unter leserfotos 
da gibts ncoh schlimmere


irgendwo hab ichs ncoh in gross *G*


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

**rofl**

ich dachte, das wärst du auf dem pic. 
;-)    ;(( :-[ :smoke: :] :> 
hab ich alle? *g*


----------

